# Cobb's Legion final tally?



## Jack Straw (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone have the final figures from Cobb's?  I haven't been up there since mid-November; time just wasn't on my side this season.

Jack


----------



## highcountry (Jan 6, 2005)

Jack I have them and will post them soon.


----------

